# Tri-County Bass Club-Our 23rd Year



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

2012 schedule is confirmed-100% Payouts

4/15 Mogodore
4/29 LaDue
5/6 Portage-old ramp
5/20 Clearfork
6/10 Nimisila
7/1 Black River
7/29 E&W Harbors
8/12 Wingfoot
9/9 Portage-new ramp
9/23 Nimisila


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Jan 15, 2012 we are meeting to finalize our 2012 season, details attached. Any interested bass chasers are welcome to attend. The rules attached have some changes from last season and will be discussed/changed/accepted at this meeting. HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

What are membership dues and entry fees? Are members expected to fish every tournament? Also, are there meetings periodically or is it mostly just a tournament circuit?

Thanks.
Bob


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

$20 per season per team, alternates fish free. This money goes $50 to "team of the year" based on point system from your best 5 tourneys per year and also a $50 "big bass of the season" award. $30 per tourney plus optional $5 big bass pot is 100% payout day of tourney. Normally only 1 or 2 meetings per year. Meeting this Sunday at Gander Mountain in Sheffield at 2:00 to elect officers, finalize rules, and awards presentation from last season. Most seasons we average 15 teams per tourney but would like to see closer to 20 teams this year, so come along, it is a good group of competitive fishermen.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Great turnout today at our 2012 season kick-off meeting. 11 paid teams including 3 new teams and verbal commitments for 3-4 other new teams, add in the regulars and it looks like close to 20 boats per tourney in 2012. 2011 end of year awards presented to team Nagy, great job Brian. 2-$25 Gander Mountain gift cards drawn and given away. Rules changes accepted and finalized. The Alabama Rig got some good conversation, we modified our 1 rod and lure rule to 1 rod and Ohio legal lures, so 3 drop shots, triple flukes, or TAR is allowed. Attached are 2012 rules, club info sheet, and membership form. Good luck to all in 2012, looking for a club, give Tri-County Bass Club a try. We switched dates for our W&E Harbors tourney due to a conflict with another tournament.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

New club website at tri-countybassclub.com online today. This site is a converted old website and will undergo a full face-lift over the next few weeks. Any members with pictures (old club ones especially) please contact Dennis or Keith on how to get them transferred to the website. A few new members this year already, looks like fields of 20 teams in 2012.


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Due to many new member teams this year, we are considering capping our membership. If you were thinking of joining for 2012, due it quickly.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Thinking me and my 13 year old may join so we can fish Clear Fork & Lake Erie events.. is that allowed or do we have to commit to more?? 

He like to go out and fish events with me but if there is to much money involved I don't like to take him along yet.. These are a nice cheap event for him to learn and practice in..


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Of course we like to see regulars, but a Dad teaching a Kid fishing, we can't say no. We all start somewhere, if the bass bug catches you, or your son, a regular you will become, just like most of us. So what works at Clearfork??


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

That time of year on Fork should be a flipping bite..


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Just read the rules and will have to pass.. Not fond of the lake off limits the week of the event till the day of event.. If the events were on Saturdays maybe would overlook it.. However not willing to give up a Saturday on Erie before the 2 Erie events..


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Our Harbors tournament is just that, INSIDE the harbors, either east or west. We are not allowed out into the lake which means you can fish in the lake the week before, but NOT in the harbors.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Well that makes it a little more doable for that event.. I can still fish bay or whatever with the boy..


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

What is the rules on the Black River event?? I am assuming its from the mouth of lake to up in the river?? Or can you run out and run to other places??

One more thing.. Did I just read the flyer correct where it said "Gas Motor Idle Only"?? Not familiar with the majority of the lakes on your schedule but Clear Fork for example is 8MPH speed limit, which is obvioulsy more than idle.. 

The Harbors only event would allow for more than idle.. Assuming you can run from one harbor to other.. Also you can run in East Harbor once you get back the main channel..


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

After 2 decades of electric only, our club started allowing gas motor "idle only" a few years back. At the harbors, you will need to pick either East or West Harbor, lauch there, and it is idle only. Waters outside the harbors are off limits. We check in and weigh in at West Harbor, I will lauch at Tibbels in East Harbor, and have to get out of the water in time to check back in at West Harbor by the ending time of the tourney, or get DQ. I will lose some fishing time but it is my option to fish East Harbor. Clearfork is idle only, not 8mph. Black River is in the river, we lauch at Black River Wharf, you are not allowed to cross the line drawn across the points at the exits of the river where it goes to the lake.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Clear Fork Regulations are 8 MPH speed limit unless within the no wake zones.. Not sure if you meant the club rules are idle only (which sounds like you are) or saying the lake rules are idle only..


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

just to simplify things here, any tournament you can run your gas motor at is idle only. doesn't matter if it's clearfork with the 8mph speed limit or the black river where it's 10 mph when you get up river its still idle only for the tournament. hope this helps


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Yes that helps out and simplifies things for sure.. We will likely join and come out and fish 2-3 events so the boy can have fun..


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

In 2012 we will be implementing the "TCBC FISH ALIVE" strategy. A major focus is the addition of line tanks during our weigh-ins. At the dobass annual meeting at Rodmaker's, Rory challenged clubs who don't use line tanks. I did hours of research and came to the same conclusion, club tourneys with bag style weigh-ins are guaranteed to have a higher delayed mortality to the fish. We will also be training all our members on the proper temperature, chemical, oxygen, and waste removal care while fish are in our livewells. We have discussed this for years, but now 25 member teams and THANKS to Nip for kicking me in the pants to get-r-done.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The basses are happy with your club's decision!!!


----------

